# New here-starting off with a question. :)



## marusia (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey there,
My name is Mary.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have a question...I have a ton of my own MAC products, most discontinued. (obviously authentic, brand new in box), and I have an issue trying to sell them. Ebay has weird rules with selling makeup (not to mention the market is flooded with fakes), and Amazon is being a pain as well. Do you any of you ladies know a reputable place I can sell my stuff cheap until I earn enough rep around here to be trusted? I'm trying to sell them while they are still as fresh as possible...Any help would be EXTREMELY appreciated as I've been hitting my head against a wall trying to figure this out!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## obscuria (Mar 29, 2010)

The only other place I can think of aside from here is livejournal. But even they have some terms of posting. I think you have to have an account for more than 30 days (like on here), and if you sell, most people expect feedback from other sites.


----------



## marusia (Mar 29, 2010)

Alright. I don't have a LiveJournal and I do have 100% feedback on eBay (71) but I haven't sold MAC on there (yet). I guess I'll just have to wait it out. Thanks for your help!


----------



## obscuria (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marusia* 

 
_Alright. I don't have a LiveJournal and I do have 100% feedback on eBay (71) but I haven't sold MAC on there (yet). I guess I'll just have to wait it out. Thanks for your help!_

 
No problem. I personally would just wait and sell stuff on here. I think the requirements now are 30 days of having an account and 50 posts.
I've had nothing but good experiences selling and buying on here.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 30, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i also agree with obscuria, just wait it out - you have to be a member for 30 days and have 50 (non spam) posts. and you will automatically have access to the clearance bin where you can make one thread of your sale items.






 you can also do livejournal, or have a blog sale (just a thought)

anywho good luck!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2010)

to specktra! and hopefully soon you will be able to sell your goodies!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 2, 2010)

Mary!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 6, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi Mary!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've already read your posts, glad to have you here!!


----------

